# G'day all



## gepp (Oct 24, 2009)

g'day from Oz fellow warbird enthusiast its an honour to join such a great site/fourm i got so much to learn  iv sort of done this back to front i have posted on threads before really introducing myself properly so here i go.......well im GEPP as u can tell by now i dont know what ta say Except the same old stuff lol im just ya average everyday Dude was from a small town i south Australia called whyalla now i live in perth west Australia i got 3 mad as hell kids i like all kinds of full on crazy stuff!im a Fully Crazed Metal head i like riding dirt bikes,sk8bording,bmx.Im into anything ww2 mostly German or Australian stuff as both of my grandfathers fought on either side which even i still find odd  but its the plane's of ww2 that have me like a rabbit in a spot light iv always love ww2 planes as far back as i can remember and i still cant get enough about them mainly learning about them as dont know a whole lot about most of them.im just starting out on building models last one i built was when i was 12 now i see that airbrushing is the way to go hope you can share some tip with me goin to need all the help i can get  well that's me in a nut shell probably a bit too long sorry but if ya want to know more just givez a yell.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2009)

!etam ylimaf eht ot emocleW


----------



## gepp (Oct 24, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> !etam eht ylimaf ot emocleW


thanks and thats gold ^ ilmao took me a while.


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome!

Naturally you are a Bf 110 fan? All the best members here are....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2009)

And those are?


----------



## gepp (Oct 24, 2009)

yes i am a Bf 110G fan


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm leaning towards the Ju-87 but I have some love for the 110....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard gepp.


----------



## gepp (Oct 24, 2009)

IMO Bf 110 was the best nightfighter


----------



## jamierd (Oct 24, 2009)

the Bf 100 was and is gorgeous lol
welcome to the forums


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Gepp!


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 24, 2009)

gepp said:


> IMO Bf 110 was the best nightfighter




He's definitely worthy. Knows a thing or two about nightfighters.








Nobody even think about mentioning the Ju 88 G-6.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 25, 2009)

G'day mate and a warm welcome from the east. Great sig to


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 25, 2009)

G'day Gepp!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ju 88G or C nightfighter and the '110G-4 and I'm lost!


----------



## gepp (Oct 25, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> He's definitely worthy. Knows a thing or two about nightfighters.
> 
> Nobody even think about mentioning the Ju 88 G-6.



nightfighters and the pilots who flew them dont get as much cred as they deserve.
Ju 88 G-6 whats not to like about the plane it was hardcore

and thanks to all for the welcomes


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## joy17782 (Oct 25, 2009)

howdy from ohio, ya know east of oz land , glad too have ya


----------



## Geedee (Oct 26, 2009)

welcome aboard


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## NA-73 (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome from another newbie. Hope you have fun here. 8)


----------



## gepp (Oct 27, 2009)

NA-73 said:


> Welcome from another newbie. Hope you have fun here. 8)


thanks NA-78 im having a blast here great bunch of people!!! i can ask any question and help without being laughed at like some forums  plus beats facebook lol


----------



## Njaco (Oct 30, 2009)

gepp said:


> thanks NA-78 im having a blast here great bunch of people!!! i can ask any question and help without being laughed at like some forums  plus beats facebook lol



We're just laughing behind your back!! 

Welcome to the forum, Gepp!!


----------

